
Show HN: Facebook data analyzer - lackoftactics
https://github.com/Lackoftactics/facebook_data_analyzer
======
leerob
Nice work. I created something very similar with Python
([https://github.com/leerob/facebook-data-
analyzer](https://github.com/leerob/facebook-data-analyzer)). It looks like
yours touches on some things I didn't get to in mine, like ranking messages.
Awesome idea!

------
lackoftactics
Hi, I'm the creator of Facebook Data Analyzer. I feel overwhelmed with support
I got from community, we already fixed some issues for users to use script.
Thank you hacker news.

------
mrlucax
Where can I find the data a similar list of the most popular words for other
languages? Is it a known format?

~~~
MetricMike
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Wiktionary:Frequency_lists#Al...](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Wiktionary:Frequency_lists#Albanian)

------
lackoftactics
I posted on [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/facebook-data-
analyzer](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/facebook-data-analyzer). Would be
really grateful if you could upvote!

------
the-dude
Dark pattern brain fart : excellent way to save up user data from users
leaving Facebook.

Get it while you can!

~~~
ngngngng
Don't worry, Zuckerberg will save it for you.

~~~
ben_jones
*Palantir

~~~
rhizome
Palantir will not be involved [waves hand in front of your face]

------
colecut
It's worth noting that the messages exported from facebook with their tool are
often truncated. It seems to be more comprehensive with your more recent
contacts, so analysis will skew favorably to people you were in contact with
most recently.

~~~
codejoust
It looks like within the past 8 months or so that Facebook has changed to
format of their data dumps to not truncate messages, as their previous data
dumps were previously structured as one giant messages.htm file which would be
difficult to parse and seems like it had missing data for certain cases.

